# WS wiper wiring



## AGCB97 (Jan 8, 2022)

Although this is not a machine specific question, it does relate to a project post on this forum.








						Another buggy
					

Here is a link of my buggy : http://www.505turbo.com/forum/index.php?/topic/3386-peugeot-xud9-homemade-tug-loader/#comments  Quite a project! Where are you in the process now?  Aaron




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



I had used the rear ws wiper motor from the Subaru on the front of this but when I am snow blowing sometimes the wind and other things make it difficult to see as I would like. With only one wiper blade, the visibility is poor.







I found a great deal on Amazon for a complete, front wiper assembly with motor and transmission.





						Amazon.com: LAFORMO Front Windshield Wiper W/Motor Transmission Linkage Assembly Compatible with 2010-2017 GMC Terrain, Equinox # 84241847 602-211 : Automotive
					

Buy LAFORMO Front Windshield Wiper W/Motor Transmission Linkage Assembly Compatible with 2010-2017 GMC Terrain, Equinox # 84241847 602-211: Wiper Motor Transmission & Linkage Assemblies - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




It has 4 pins in the connector. but I'm having trouble determining just how to make the park operation work. It is not like other motors I've built switches for. From YouTube, this is what I thought it was.




I had come up with this diagram to have 2 speeds, park and 5 second intermittent but it does not work that way.




Would anybody help me with finding a schematic or explanation of operation and connections? As it shows in the motor description it fits a 
2010-2017 GMC Terrain, or Equinox​
Thankyou
Aaron


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 11, 2022)

So by just not using the blue and green park wires in the above diagram, it works just fine (sans park). I have low, high and programable intermittent delay. I may yet come across a wiring diagram to figure out the park feature, but if not, I'm satisfied at this time.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## davek181 (Jan 11, 2022)

The park feature on most motors is built into the motor itself.  Once the wiper motor moves from rest position there is a connection made inside the motor that stays connected till it gets back to rest position where the circuit breaks and stops the motor.  

No matter what signal you give the wiper, low high or intermittent it gets it off the rest or park position and once that signal disappears the park circuit takes over.  You need to have power hooked to the park from the battery outside of the switch terminal to have it work properly.  I couldn't fully understand your diagram as the terminal numbers are not indicated on the wiper motor diagram and the internal wiring of the motor is kind of left as a guess too.

You need to confirm the park actually connects and disconnects as it goes through the cycle first.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 12, 2022)

davek181 said:


> The park feature on most motors is built into the motor itself.  Once the wiper motor moves from rest position there is a connection made inside the motor that stays connected till it gets back to rest position where the circuit breaks and stops the motor.


Not quite like that on this motor.  Older motors would have a continuously closed circuit inside the motor until the park position is reached, then it would open up, as you say, and the motor would stop.  This one has no continues circuit but just a very quick closed blip at that point. So the diagram I posted from YouTube is not correct. I think it would be possible to use that blip to actuate a relay or relays to accomplish a park stop but it would be nice to see how it is done with factory parts. Thanks, Aaron


davek181 said:


> No matter what signal you give the wiper, low high or intermittent it gets it off the rest or park position and once that signal disappears the park circuit takes over.  You need to have power hooked to the park from the battery outside of the switch terminal to have it work properly.  I couldn't fully understand your diagram as the terminal numbers are not indicated on the wiper motor diagram and the internal wiring of the motor is kind of left as a guess too.
> 
> You need to confirm the park actually connects and disconnects as it goes through the cycle first.


----------



## davek181 (Jan 12, 2022)

OK, once I looked up the application it all comes clear.  Not that I have an answer to your problem, but an understanding why it is so hard.  I am going to attach a wiring diagram to help you out a little.  It is from Mitchell manuals of which I have a subscription and obviously lifted from a GM manual, so if moderators have any qualms about copyright infringement please feel free to delete it.  I picked a 2014 Equinox but others are similar if not identical.

Everything is done with mirrors so to speak on modern cars.  The wiper switch reports to the body control module which in turn controls the wiper relays that send power to the wiper motor.  The problem comes in that you are missing a logic circuit that is in the controller.  If the controller sees the "blip" and the wiper speed switch is turned off it drops power to the windshield wiper relay and drops power to the speed control relay. 

You might be able to add a 3rd relay controlled by the blip power to switch off power to the wiper relay.  Terminals 30 and 87a are connected with the relay at rest, 30 and 87 connected when activated.  Run the power to the wiper through the blip relay at rest through 87a and 30, and when the blip happens it would switch from 87a to 87 which would break the connection.  You could control the ground side instead if you wish the same way, which is usually how I do it to have less fused or unfused power leads hanging about.

I wire fog lights that way.  Power to the light relay trigger, 86, and run 85 to the high beam circuit.  On high beams that 86 is powered and gives no ground to the relay.  When switched to low beams the unpowered high beam circuit acts as a ground and activates the relay to turn on the foglights through 30 and 87. 

I tried to load the diagram but it was too large.  PM me and maybe we can do it through email.

Dave


----------



## markba633csi (Jan 12, 2022)

You could also use a transistor and a couple resistors to invert the blip to drop the relay but using a separate relay is fine too


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 14, 2022)

davek181 said:


> OK,


Dave
Seems to want to work but I think the relay is too slow to stop the motor at the blip signal.  I may try a MOSFET instead and see if that faster switchover will help. Else may have to short the motor leads with a DPDT for the blip relay.
Aaron


----------



## davek181 (Jan 14, 2022)

I was wondering about that.  Sometimes even on the old fashioned gap style motors they overrun the shutoff time.  I thought a short the motor technique might be needed.  Sounds like you are almost there though, at least with circuitry understanding which is half the battle.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 14, 2022)

Just had wiper he'll on a 2017 surburban...would not turn off...period...

It is controlled by computer and other relays, Ours had bad relay inside engine compartment fuse panel, whole thing is plug in module.

The newer units are designed to work with computer control so maybe better to start over.

Visit local wrecking yard and look for something from older car or truck, most are easy to get to.

2 speed sometimes and park built in.

Park is source from ignition so turn off key mid stroke they stay wherever they were.



Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## davek181 (Jan 14, 2022)

I don't know GM, the diagram I used showed the wiper switch going to the body control module on that model.  But if say the 2017 suburban has a separate wiper module that might be the wrecking yard part to get.  Possibly even the BCM if it is small enough to mount somewhere.

I have wired in or swapped the Canbus controllers on VW common rail diesel swaps I have done and used just the can signals I needed to run gauges on the original cluster, or fool the ABS controller, etc.

AGCB97, If you need a diagram for another model or module, let me know.  It could be the easiest solution to let GM do all the work and just adapt.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 14, 2022)

I found a DPDT relay. Now trying to get my head around how to hook it up


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 14, 2022)

This seems right?  EDIT but doesn't work any better


----------



## davek181 (Jan 14, 2022)

Hard to tell without the rest of the circuits how you are controlling the blip relay.  You only want the blip relay to come on and power the motor only when the switch is turned off.  It then powers the motor till the blip.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 14, 2022)

Here's the latest drawing. 
Main relay is activated when on LO or through timer relay.
When switch is off, main relay deactivates and applies power through NC contact to blip relay.
Blip relay keeps + voltage to LO motor wire through NC contact.
12 volts from motor blip contact activates blip relay thereby removing 12 volts from motor LO.
The other pole of blip relay will short out motor + and - wires.

I really think the blip being too short is the problem and causes the motor to overrun and keep going.

I'll get this to work one way or another even if I need to modify something!

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## davek181 (Jan 14, 2022)

Looks like it should work alright.  Need to lengthen the blip or speed up the switching, or slow the motor.  Is the testing done with wiper drag on the window?  Sometimes the conventional style wiper motors will overshoot without the drag.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jan 15, 2022)

Finally got it to work with all features as it should. Switched out blip contacts for a micro switch (a little hack job ).  Also had to use both poles of the rotary switch to make hi speed work w/o interference from park relay. I wouldn't do it like this on my car, but this is only a homemade tractor
Thanks for the help from all who did. I really appreciate it!
Aaron


----------



## davek181 (Jan 15, 2022)

Good job of thinking it through.  With the microswitch you basically converted it to old school type wiper motor.  Glad you got it done.


----------

